# Late Show with David Letterman - Last week of shows (speculation before airing)



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

So who is going to be Dave's final guests on Wednesday night? They haven't announced it yet.

Tonight, is going to be Billy Murray, who was the first guest on both Late Night and Late Show. The musical guest is Bob Dylan. Dylan hasn't played on a TV show like this for 20 years, I think. 

All the stories about Dylan's appearance have said that he is the "last" musical guest, meaning there won't be one on Wednesday's show.

When Carson did his last show, there were no guests. It was just him, Ed McMahon, and Doc Severenson. I don't think Dave will do that type of show. There has to be some appearances. 

So who will it be? 

Will Leno make an appearance? Will he have Colbert to plug the replacement?

All of the possible "big names" - Tom Hanks, Oprah, etc., have already been on.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Spoiler for Tuesday's show:



Spoiler



Regis just said on WOR-AM that he'll be on tonight.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Bill Murray (tonight) is the last guest. I suppose Dave could bring someone(s) out spontaneously on Wednesday, but no one is booked.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I kind of wonder if Dave's team is producing the last night and he is wondering as much as we are?


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

zalusky said:


> I kind of wonder if Dave's team is producing the last night and he is wondering as much as we are?


I would tend to agree with this.

He may have a block of time he wants to devote to saying something at the end, but there may be elements he knows nothing about.

I'm looking forward to his final episode.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Remember, Johnny Carson didn't have any guests on his last night, so there's no requirement that Dave have any.

Then again, Dave's last guest on NBC was a surprise; he mentioned that people had asked him if there was anybody he really wanted to be on the show, and he said that everybody he actually wanted to do the show had done it, except for one, whom they asked, and the person accepted:


Spoiler



Bruce Springsteen


Speaking of which, Dave's last episode on NBC ran long, so you might want to pad this one as well.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Remember, Johnny Carson didn't have any guests on his last night, so there's no requirement that Dave have any. Then again, Dave's last guest on NBC was a surprise; he mentioned that people had asked him if there was anybody he really wanted to be on the show, and he said that everybody he actually wanted to do the show had done it, except for one, whom they asked, and the person accepted: * SPOILER * Speaking of which, Dave's last episode on NBC ran long, so you might want to pad this one as well.


Did you just mark a guest on a talk show from three decades ago with a spoiler?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Did you just mark a guest on a talk show from three decades ago with a spoiler?




Pretty obviously it was done for the element of surprise for those that didn't know (such as myself)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Did you just mark a guest on a talk show from three decades ago with a spoiler?


And it wasn't even in a comic book.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Pretty obviously it was done for the element of surprise for those that didn't know (such as myself)


It was DECADES ago.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Then again, sometimes spoilers are:


Spoiler



used for dramatic/comedic effect


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I haven't looked at any spoiler tags nor have I looked for news on this.

I am gonna guess Regis shows up. Dunno if he is the LAST guest. But I bet he is there. Again.


Leno won't be on. Howard Stern talked about it with Dave and Dave said he wouldn't be. I think they asked Jay, but he politely declined.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I could see Jay showing up in a bit, but not as a guest on the couch.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I could see Jay showing up in a bit, but not as a guest on the couch.


Depends if Dave is letting the staff produce the last show and its a surprise to him. They could bring in videos as well as walkons from all the peer hosts past and present that are available and Dave would be none the wiser.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm kind of wondering if Kimmel will show up.
We know that Kimmel isn't doing a new show that night.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> It was DECADES ago.


...for a show other than the one the thread is about.



Spoiler



Read the forum rules.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I'm kind of wondering if Kimmel will show up.
> We know that Kimmel isn't doing a new show that night.


Kimmel was backstage when Howard Stern was there.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> ...for a show other than the one the thread is about. * SPOILER *


 You mean the ones posted by the person who violated them completely just yesterday?

Oh, and give me a break. Would I have to spoilerize that Lucy Ricardo had a baby boy in the 1950s.

This is ridiculous.

Oh, and how about reading them yourself. There is a time limit on spoilers. "This season."

Why don't we just put a spoiler tag on every post? That would be safe.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And no where in the rules does it actually define what a spoiler is. It just uses the word without definition. Therefore the rule is useless.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey... don't kill the messenger, sweetums. I'm just telling you what I've been told.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I'm kind of wondering if Kimmel will show up.
> We know that Kimmel isn't doing a new show that night.


Possible.

If anyone didn't see Kimmel's send off to Dave, it's pretty great and completely genuine. Here it is:


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Is Dave's mom still alive? She could be a nice surprise guest. Dave is a pretty emotionally contained television host. Do you expect him to get emotional tonight?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

There are no scheduled guests for tonight. He won't be doing any sit-down interviews with anyone. I bet there are a bunch of clips, and some "surprise appearances" by people for short amounts of time.

He'll get very emotional.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

At least one guest is confirmed for tonight



Spoiler


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm gonna have to avoid media coverage of it. CNN was doing some story just before the show started to tape.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going to avoid it too. I want to go in fresh.

When all this is done, I'm going to rewatch The Larry Sanders Show


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I wonder what the topic of the final Top Ten list will be. Whether it will be a "top ten moments in the history of the show," or something jokey.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

How about Top 10 Ways to say 'I Quit'


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Can i possibly make it to 11:35 pacific without knowing what's happened. That would be hard.

They should have done a live ppv for charity.

-smak-


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

smak said:


> Can i possibly make it to 11:35 pacific without knowing what's happened. That would be hard.
> 
> They should have done a live ppv for charity.
> 
> -smak-


stay off the twitter and face book!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> stay off the twitter and face book!


I'm afraid I'm going to get a CNN alert on my phone.

"Not dead Andy Kaufman is Dave's last guest"

-smak-


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

smak said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to get a CNN alert on my phone.
> 
> "Not dead Andy Kaufman is Dave's last guest"
> 
> -smak-


yeah... I decided to stop watching CNN after they ran a story about it being his last show. They had a live shot of people lined up for the final taping. Since it was before the show taped, there was no spoiler. But that was the hint that I had to be careful from that point forward.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I just read something that said the show ran over by 17 minutes. 

I hope I don't need to use the spoiler tag for that.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

waynomo said:


> I just read something that said the show ran over by 17 minutes.
> 
> I hope I don't need to use the spoiler tag for that.


Confirmed by CBS Air Control, at least 18 minutes long tonight.

phox


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Thanks. Padding.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I just read something that said the show ran over by 17 minutes.
> 
> I hope I don't need to use the spoiler tag for that.


thanks!!

I padded by like 5 minutes. I will go adjust now..

thanks


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ireland967 said:


> At least one guest is confirmed for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


More about tonight's show.



Spoiler



Also saw a selfie with Grohl and Steve Martin.

Grohl/Foo Fighters make sense since Letterman/World Wide Pants produced the HBO series Sonic Highways and the documentary film Sound City. FWIW I really enjoyed Sound City. I haven't watched all of Sonci Highways yet, but it seems worthwhile also.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Thanks, I was going to ask the same thing, if it runs long!!

I remember either I or a friend *videotaped* his last Late Night, and we watched it at a friend's house, and it cut off!! (I think I knew it cut off while watching it...)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

So Dave commented to Bill Murray when he was shaking his hand, "I saw you on TV last night. You alright?" So while on the Late Show the previous evening apparently that was real vodka they were drinking. Then Bill went out and some more to drink at dinner and then got asked to go on a show. They showed him to his seat and he feel off of it while trying to get on it. So I'm sure it's a reference to the fall. 

I'm a little fuzzy on the details. My wife had TMZ on in the kitchen and just caught some of what they were saying. If you want to know exactly what happened I'm sure you can Google it.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

All in all a great last show. JLD had the best top ten line imo.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

What a classy finale! Kudos to the entire Late Night staff! Hard to believe that this Golden Era is now over.

Looking forward to Colbert's premiere.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

God's honest truth. The two things I thought might happen were all the living Presidents saying something very similar to what they said, and the top ten list being a bunch of big celebrities.

It was great. He already did the big clip show, and I thought this was a perfect sendoff.

And that might have been the funniest top 10 of all time.

And the last montage with Foo Fighters makes me wonder/pissed why there isn't some web site that has every Letterman show in it's entirety. CBS and NBC can split the revenues.

I'd love to go back and watch all those shows from the 80's. The 360 degrees show, airplane show, etc..

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

waynomo said:


> All in all a great last show. JLD had the best top ten line imo.


I loved that they immediately cut to Jerry and his reaction was great.

I think favorite part of the show was when Dave thanked his wife and son, and the audience gave them a standing ovation, and you could just see the pride and live on Dave's face.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd love to see annotations to that final clip reel. I'll bet every still they showed has a great story to go along with it.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Really enjoyed the finale as well, and loved the Top 10 list. The look on Seinfeld's face was priceless!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

pjenkins said:


> Really enjoyed the finale as well, and loved the Top 10 list. The look on Seinfeld's face was priceless!


I wonder if he had already heard that line in rehearsal and was totally acting, or if that was the first time he heard it.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I should have visited this thread yesterday.
I padded, but not enough.
/Off to find the last art of the show.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

This is the first time I've seen Dave's wife. I have to say that it gave me a new respect for Dave. I hope nobody takes this the wrong way, but she's no super model. She looks like a nice woman and someone close to his age. With all his money and fame it would be no problem for him to find someone famous or at least young and gorgeous. It's great to see that he's not your typical superficial star.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

midas said:


> This is the first time I've seen Dave's wife. I have to say that it gave me a new respect for Dave. I hope nobody takes this the wrong way, but she's no super model. She looks like a nice woman and someone close to his age. With all his money and fame it would be no problem for him to find someone famous or at least young and gorgeous. It's great to see that he's not your typical superficial star.


I think she was a writer on the show for many years. And when he cheated on her, it was with staff people on the show, and not famous supermodels too.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I remember the scandal about Dave boinking staff members, but I didn't realize he was married at the time.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jilter said:


> I should have visited this thread yesterday.
> I padded, but not enough.
> /Off to find the last art of the show.


the finale was available commercial free earlier today at cbs.com.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Paul Shaffer discusses how he started with Dave and what it was like to be on the show:

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2...ing-goodbye-to-letterman-after-33-years/?_r=1


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

midas said:


> I remember the scandal about Dave boinking staff members, but I didn't realize he was married at the time.


He wasn't.

-smak-


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

smak said:


> He wasn't.
> 
> -smak-


Not officially, but he had been with her since 1988.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Actually he was married at the time of the scandal. He got married in March, 2009, and the scandal broke October 2009.

Don't know when he stopped boinking the staffer. He didn't tell me.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I wasn't upset about his adultery, I was upset that he put the girl he was schtooping on the show. She was unfunny and the bits were terribly painful to watch. Complete snooze fest.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Not officially, but he had been with her since 1988.


I do believe he's now married.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

inaka said:


> I wasn't upset about his adultery, I was upset that he put the girl he was schtooping on the show. She was unfunny and the bits were terribly painful to watch. Complete snooze fest.


I like Stephanie's segments! The unfunny ness was part of the act!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

On Conan's show last night, at 11:35 he told people to DVR the rest of his show and switch over and watch Letterman.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> On Conan's show last night, at 11:35 he told people to DVR the rest of his show and switch over and watch Letterman.


Kimmel the day before told people to watch Letterman's last show since his was going to be a repeat.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

GoPackGo said:


> I like Stephanie's segments! The unfunny ness was part of the act!


So did I.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Finale was excellent.

Not to underestimate the undertaking, but does Stephen Colbert really need 9 months to get his show ready for air?

And why is CBS airing The Mentalist reruns at 11:35 until then? Why not just run Corden's show?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

aindik said:


> Finale was excellent.
> 
> Not to underestimate the undertaking, but does Stephen Colbert really need 9 months to get his show ready for air?
> 
> And why is CBS airing The Mentalist reruns at 11:35 until then? Why not just run Corden's show?


I thought it was debuting in September. Is that not the case?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Azlen said:


> I thought it was debuting in September. Is that not the case?


It is.

Colbert hasn't done a show since December.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

GoPackGo said:


> I like Stephanie's segments! The unfunny ness was part of the act!


That's what Dane Cook fans keep telling me too!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I liked the finale...Dave always sort of had an "anti show" approach to the talk show format, so I wasn't expecting a teary eyed send off like there was for Johnny.

That said, that moment when they showed his wife and kid in the audience...it was great. Rare glimpse into his personal life.

I'm most nostalgic over the NBC Late Night show. That's the show I grew up with in high school. In fact, I rarely watched his CBS show anymore aside for the last week or so. But much like that local shop in town that you rarely go to anymore, it's sad to see it go.

He had a really great run, and his impact on comedians and basically every other current late night talk show host is his true legacy.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

aindik said:


> Finale was excellent.
> 
> Not to underestimate the undertaking, but does Stephen Colbert really need 9 months to get his show ready for air?
> 
> And why is CBS airing The Mentalist reruns at 11:35 until then? Why not just run Corden's show?


Probably not but I suspect they want to go live during fall kick off just like Stewarts replacement.

I am also expecting Colbert is enjoying some much needed time off.
In addition I think since his image was so strong on the Colbert Report that they want some extra time to get people used to his new softer side.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> It is.
> 
> Colbert hasn't done a show since December.


The TV season ended last night. The new season starts in September. Why would
CBS want to spend all their marketing dollars and effort to launch a new show in the summer? NBC tried that when Conan took over Tonight, and we all know how that worked out.

Could he have stayed doing The Colbert Report longer than December? Of course, but apparently he and Comedy Central decided that was the best time to end it.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> The TV season ended last night. The new season starts in September. Why would
> CBS want to spend all their marketing dollars and effort to launch a new show in the summer? NBC tried that when Conan took over Tonight, and we all know how that worked out.
> 
> Could he have stayed doing The Colbert Report longer than December? Of course, but apparently he and Comedy Central decided that was the best time to end it.


Late night has never stuck to "the season." They're on 12 months a year.

You spend the money to debut a show in the summer so you have a prayer of maintaining your existing audience instead of giving them 3 months to develop new habits watching NBC or ABC.

Also, why not run Corden at 11:30 until Colbert starts?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Really wondering what Stephen Colbert will do. I am not really familiar with him when he isn't playing that character by the same name.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I really wish Jay Leno was the #1 in the very last celeb Top Ten list.

I know he was offered and declined, but that would have been a great late night moment right there...especially since we just saw Bill Murray the night before.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Is Colbert's show in the same theatre? Maybe they need the time for renovations and set construction.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

dwatt said:


> Is Colbert's show in the same theatre? Maybe they need the time for renovations and set construction.


Is the theater in bad shape? I know they'll want a new set, but the rest of it should be ready for use. They shouldn't need 3 months to build a set.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jsmeeker said:


> Really wondering what Stephen Colbert will do. I am not really familiar with him when he isn't playing that character by the same name.


he was out of character for his oprah interview on own, you can catch segments online:


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

13.76 million watched the show last night.

Really really classy of Conan, Kimmell and Fallon to do what they did.

And since I padded 30 minutes, I saw Corden's pre monologue about Dave.

Really nice.

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

aindik said:


> Is the theater in bad shape? I know they'll want a new set, but the rest of it should be ready for use. They shouldn't need 3 months to build a set.


Did they know Dave's final date when Colbert announced his start date?

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> Late night has never stuck to "the season." They're on 12 months a year.
> 
> You spend the money to debut a show in the summer so you have a prayer of maintaining your existing audience instead of giving them 3 months to develop new habits watching NBC or ABC.
> 
> Also, why not run Corden at 11:30 until Colbert starts?


I'm going to guess the programming execs at CBS know more about their business than you or I, so if they felt it was best to start Colbert's show in September, they must have a reason.

As for running Corden temporarily in the 11:35 slot, that's a good idea to give more exposure to a relatively new show, but there must be a reason why they're not doing so. The cynic in me wonders if maybe they're afraid of what would happen if Corden started getting pretty good ratings, and then people were disappointed when he had to move back to 12:35.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

What was the gap between Johnny and Jay on the Tonight Show? How much of a gap was there between Dave on NBC Late Night and CBS Late Show? How much gap between Jay and Jimmy on the Tonight Show?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Evidently the set is getting dismantled and thrown into dumpsters.

http://nypost.com/2015/05/21/cbs-throws-david-letterman-set-into-dumpster/

Why not auction the pieces off and give the proceeds to charity?

Will Kramer find the Late Show set in the dumpster and re-construct it in his apartment?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> What was the gap between Johnny and Jay on the Tonight Show? How much of a gap was there between Dave on NBC Late Night and CBS Late Show? How much gap between Jay and Jimmy on the Tonight Show?


Dave was 2 months, but he ended Late Show in late June. Started Late Show in Late August.

Johnny to Jay was no time off. Just a weekend.

Jay to Jimmy, just one week off.

-smak-


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Is it confirmed that Colbert will get the Ed Sullivan theater? Or will CBS give him cheaper space.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

inaka said:


> Possible.
> 
> If anyone didn't see Kimmel's send off to Dave, it's pretty great and completely genuine. Here it is:


Yeah, that was really awesome. I usually FF through almost all of the other shows (I record them mostly for musical guests plus a few regular bits each show does), but had heard of this
so was careful to not miss it when I was skimming through that ep.

Wow.. I realize most people probably wonder how someone can get so worked up over "just a TV show".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Is it confirmed that Colbert will get the Ed Sullivan theater? Or will CBS give him cheaper space.


I'm almost positive it is confirmed.. I think some of the stories talking about the demolition (referred to above) talked about it as being to make room for Colbert.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Is it confirmed that Colbert will get the Ed Sullivan theater? Or will CBS give him cheaper space.


According to this article, yes, but it is almost a year old.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/stephen-colberts-late-show-stay-720643

They will need the time, especially if they are doing a full on tech update, as I think they probably will. It's the perfect time for that.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, plus I've seen it take up to a month for just a local news studio to be rebuilt. I could easily imagine at least doubling that time for a much more elaborate set like they would be building for Colbert.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Conan


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Good Finale.

Just deleted my One-Pass. Safe to say, that was probably one of my first season passes.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Some parts were OK, but most of the finale was just bad. They couldn't find a single writer to help out with the opening monologue? Not one funny line. The kids segment went on for way too long, and only a couple of scenes there were OK. If anything, a couple of those kids had funnier lines than Dave in the whole 1+ hr. 
Thank god for the Top 10 guests and Foo Fighters that saved the show.

Can't wait for Colbert to start.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Some parts were OK, but most of the finale was just bad. They couldn't find a single writer to help out with the opening monologue? Not one funny line. The kids segment went on for way too long, and only a couple of scenes there were OK. If anything, a couple of those kids had funnier lines than Dave in the whole 1+ hr.
> Thank god for the Top 10 guests and Foo Fighters that saved the show.
> 
> Can't wait for Colbert to start.











I'm sure you'll be disappointed.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> What was the gap between Johnny and Jay on the Tonight Show? How much of a gap was there between Dave on NBC Late Night and CBS Late Show? How much gap between Jay and Jimmy on the Tonight Show?


And how much of a gap between the end of Late Night with David Letterman and the start of Late Night with Conan O'Brien?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

aindik said:


> And how much of a gap between the end of Late Night with David Letterman and the start of Late Night with Conan O'Brien?


Last Letterman: June 25, 1993.

First Conan: September 13, 1993.

Last Conan (Late Night): Feb 20, 2009

First Jimmy Fallon (Late Night): March 2, 2009

Last Jimmy Fallon (Late Night): Feb 7, 2014

First Seth Myers: Feb 24, 2014.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> June 25, 1993.
> 
> September 13, 1993.


Interesting. Anyone know what they ran in between? Letterman reruns would probably have been counterproductive considering where he was going.

Seems lower stakes at 12:30 compared to 11:30, and also about a month less than what CBS is doing.

I'm also wondering what effect The Mentalist reruns at 11:30 will have on James Corden's ratings at 12:30. Probably drive them right into the ground.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

aindik said:


> Interesting. Anyone know what they ran in between? Letterman reruns would probably have been counterproductive considering where he was going.
> 
> Seems lower stakes at 12:30 compared to 11:30, and also about a month less than what CBS is doing.
> 
> I'm also wondering what effect The Mentalist reruns at 11:30 will have on James Corden's ratings at 12:30. Probably drive them right into the ground.


NBC aired Letterman Late Night reruns all the way up until September 10, 1993, although a number of affiliates opted out. For a week, Dave was on CBS followed by himself on NBC.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

When they completely re-did Seth Meyers' set last year (not before the start of his show, but several months after), did they do that during a typical one-week break, or was that break longer?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> When they completely re-did Seth Meyers' set last year (not before the start of his show, but several months after), did they do that during a typical one-week break, or was that break longer?


They're not the same studio.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

UVerse screwed up and stopped at 1:05

I went to VoD and found that The Late Show isn't there. I watched the last 15 minutes on the CBS app on Android.

Harry was blushing so much he was tomato red.

Seeing all of those celebs there at once was weird to me, like they were perfect impersonators(????)

The biggest insight for me was realizing again that it takes a staff of a hundred plus to put the show on. What a huge enterprise.

I wish I knew who all of those staff were. Who was the older suited guy in the meetings at the beginning, a producer?

I went to catch up on The Daily Show and found I was in mourning about Dave as I watched Jon. I'll miss him, too when he goes.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

it wasn't scheduled to run longer than normal. It just ran long.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> They're not the same studio.


Oh, did he move across the hall? Didn't realize that.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> I wish I knew who all of those staff were. Who was the older suited guy in the meetings at the beginning, a producer?


Didn't they show pictures of a lot of the staff during the closing credits?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

waynomo said:


> Didn't they show pictures of a lot of the staff during the closing credits?


Pretty much all of them.

The only credit that I noticed not having a corresponding picture was Lighting Designer Stephen Brill.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

Something I heard yesterday made it sound like part of the reason that Colbert was waiting until September was to avoid ratings comparison. If they had started on Tuesday, or soon after, people would be looking at the ratings and saying that there was a drop from Dave to SC ( assuming since Letterman's last week of shows were very high ratings, the final show was the top rated show of the night including prime time). If things went the other way, that would be a pretty big slap in the face for Dave as well.

My guess is also that September provides some great opportunities to promote the new show. Just like NBC promoted like crazy during the Olympics for Jimmy taking over the Tonight show. I am guessing that CBS will promote SC like crazy during the early NFL and college football games.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

Well I am probably wrong about the NFL angle, it looks like week one doesn't start until 2 days after SC premiers.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

When was the last big show that debuted during the summer?

"Summer special" shows don't count.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

During the show they said there were still summer tickets available for June, July and August and gave an address to write in for the tickets, which looked legit. Was that supposed to be a joke or are they actually doing something in the summer?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

busyba said:


> The only credit that I noticed not having a corresponding picture was Lighting Designer Stephen Brill.


No one could light him well enough to get a good picture.


----------



## max99 (May 23, 2004)

Somebody went through the final montage image by image. 537 images total. It includes details on a lot of the images (click the picture for the details).


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

morac said:


> During the show they said there were still summer tickets available for June, July and August and gave an address to write in for the tickets, which looked legit. Was that supposed to be a joke or are they actually doing something in the summer?


Joke. I'm surprised they didn't ask you to send money. However, people probably would have done it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

These are pretty awesome:

Google Street View-style images of the inside of the Ed Sullivan Theater:

Stage level:

https://www.google.com/maps/@40.763...!3m5!1e1!3m3!1sxFrKsv1NQ8cAAAQpmJ_B9Q!2e0!3e2

Balcony:

https://www.google.com/maps/@40.763...!3m5!1e1!3m3!1sGotEM60C3E8AAAQpmJ_B8w!2e0!3e2


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

waynomo said:


> Joke. I'm surprised they didn't ask you to send money. However, people probably would have done it.


Tickets to shows like this are always free anyway.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> These are pretty awesome:
> 
> Google Street View-style images of the inside of the Ed Sullivan Theater:


Interesting. On a geeky note, I'm surprised to see the old 1A2 key telephones still in use on the stage.

On the balcony, it looks like the it has larger seating capacity that is blocked off with those large sound baffles. I wonder how far up it would go if they weren't there.

Interesting that the FOH console is up in the balcony. I get that putting it up there is good for TV, but that must be really annoying for the sound guy.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

morac said:


> Tickets to shows like this are always free anyway.


Yes, I get that. That's why I'm surprised they didn't ask you to send any money as a continuation of the joke.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Interesting that the FOH console is up in the balcony. I get that putting it up there is good for TV, but that must be really annoying for the sound guy.


I suspect after 20 years it wasn't a problem anymore.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

jgickler said:


> Something I heard yesterday made it sound like part of the reason that Colbert was waiting until September was to avoid ratings comparison. If they had started on Tuesday, or soon after, people would be looking at the ratings and saying that there was a drop from Dave to SC ( assuming since Letterman's last week of shows were very high ratings, the final show was the top rated show of the night including prime time). If things went the other way, that would be a pretty big slap in the face for Dave as well.
> 
> My guess is also that September provides some great opportunities to promote the new show. Just like NBC promoted like crazy during the Olympics for Jimmy taking over the Tonight show. I am guessing that CBS will promote SC like crazy during the early NFL and college football games.


It's also that you can't build up enough hype for Colbert's start, when all the hype has been all about Dave leaving.

It was probably crazy for Jay to start the Monday after Carson retired on a Friday.

-smak-


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

smak said:


> It's also that you can't build up enough hype for Colbert's start, when all the hype has been all about Dave leaving.
> 
> It was probably crazy for Jay to start the Monday after Carson retired on a Friday.
> 
> -smak-


sure.

But Jay was well known entity on the The Tonight Show.

How many times has Stephen Colbert guest hosted Late Show?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

True. The Tonight Show is not something a guy is going to come in and change everything, where Late Show I think is not that same type of institution, where Colbert has to come in and do 90% of what Dave did.

So there wasn't much for Jay to change. 

The only major difference was no sidekick on the couch.

-smak-


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

smak said:


> It's also that you can't build up enough hype for Colbert's start, when all the hype has been all about Dave leaving.
> 
> It was probably crazy for Jay to start the Monday after Carson retired on a Friday.
> 
> -smak-


And then not thank Carson on his first show.

Bill Carter's book is great.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

smak said:


> True. The Tonight Show is not something a guy is going to come in and change everything, where Late Show I think is not that same type of institution, where Colbert has to come in and do 90% of what Dave did.
> 
> So there wasn't much for Jay to change.
> 
> ...


Jimmy's show is not like Jay's "Tonight Show

He even moved it to the other coast! 



Maybe that "institution" thing isn't what it used to be


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Jimmy's show is not like Jay's "Tonight Show
> 
> He even moved it to the other coast!
> 
> ...


I think it mainly is.

1. Monlogue
2. Skits
3. Guests

I think Jimmy Fallon is way more talented as a performer than any other host, so he does a lot more personally than anybody else.

The only one who has changed up the format a bit is Corden with his everybody on the couch at once format.

-smak-


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

smak said:


> I think it mainly is. 1. Monlogue 2. Skits 3. Guests I think Jimmy Fallon is way more talented as a performer than any other host, so he does a lot more personally than anybody else. The only one who has changed up the format a bit is Corden with his everybody on the couch at once format. -smak-


Which Graham Norton has been doing for years. And Corden is probably more familiar with Norton than any American talk show.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Which Graham Norton has been doing for years. And Corden is probably more familiar with Norton than any American talk show.


Same with the camera to check in on guests at the start of the show thing. Norton and Jonathan Ross both do that (don't they?)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

GoPackGo said:


> Same with the camera to check in on guests at the start of the show thing. Norton and Jonathan Ross both do that (don't they?)


Not sure about Ross. Norton does a wave. Not a big hello and chat like Corden.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

smak said:


> I think it mainly is.
> 
> 1. Monlogue
> 2. Skits
> ...


The thing Jimmy does best is getting his guests to do the skits/sketches/whacky stuff.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> He even moved it to the other coast!


Technically he brought it back home. Johnny originally started broadcasting from NYC. 
I assume Jack Paar and Steve Allen used to broadcast from NYC also.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Technically he brought it back home. Johnny originally started broadcasting from NYC. I assume Jack Paar and Steve Allen used to broadcast from NYC also.


Yes.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

smak said:


> I think it mainly is.
> 
> 1. Monlogue
> 2. Skits
> ...


My respect for Fallon has grown by leaps and bounds since he has settled into his Tonight show.

We know that Colbert can also sing, play guitar and do improv, so between Fallon and Colbert I expect the repertoire of the "Tonight Show" and "Late Night" to be vastly different from each of their predecessors (i.e., Leno and Letterman).

I only hope that all of the late night hosts (including Kimmel and Conan) maintain a healthy and friendly competition and not allow management to instill the cut-throat methods that led to the "Late Night Wars".


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I wonder if he had already heard that line in rehearsal and was totally acting, or if that was the first time he heard it.


He should have responded, "You're too hard on yourself; _The New Adventures of Old Christine_ didn't end _that_ badly."



brianric said:


> Kimmel the day before told people to watch Letterman's last show since his was going to be a repeat.


During Carson's last show, the HA! channel (which later merged with The Comedy Channel to form Comedy Central) actually displayed a graphic on the screen (next to a giant bottle of Tabasco sauce, which had paid for the hour) saying, "We're all watching Carson's last Tonight Show."

And it seemed to me that he mentioned pretty much everybody involved on the show - _except_ original announcer Bill Wendell, who, IIRC, made the trip with Dave and Paul over from NBC to CBS. (Trivia note: both Bill Wendell and Alan Kalter were announcers on game shows - NBC's _Sale of the Century_ (the early-1970s version) and ABC's _The Moneymaze_, respectively).

I didn't see the earlier episodes, so it's possible that he mentioned these already (the way Carson mentioned the famous Ed Ames tomahawk throw on his next-to-last show), but the two things I half-expected to see mentioned were the "episode in the lobby" (when they were rebuilding the main theater) and the episode during the snowstorm that started in an empty theater, only for the pages to open the side doors and have people come in from the street.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Technically he brought it back home. Johnny originally started broadcasting from NYC.
> I assume Jack Paar and Steve Allen used to broadcast from NYC also.


duh....


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Already in the trash.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

CBS crews have 9 weeks to tear down one set and build another. That, in TV terms is an incredibly short turnaround. Kudos to the unions if they can get it done on time.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

rondotcom said:


> CBS crews have 9 weeks to tear down one set and build another. That, in TV terms is an incredibly short turnaround. Kudos to the unions if they can get it done on time.


How do you figure 9 weeks? Isn't Colbert's debut in September?

Also figure they do have a lot of the stuff prefabbed/constructed elsewhere.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Charlie Rose did a show with two of his interviews with Dave. It's great.
http://www.charlierose.com/watch/60565203

An insight: Dave considered it as he was doing the head writer's show, First Merrill Markoe and later writers, except he has the final say "yes or no" but he expected to very rarely say no.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

What was the deal with that city-scape bumper image that had Jay Leno in the background billboard "#1 in Late Night" and then in the foreground billboard, Dave and "#3 in Late Night"?? 

Maybe it was true and all, but I found it kinda strange to stick in there.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

waynomo said:


> How do you figure 9 weeks? Isn't Colbert's debut in September?
> 
> Also figure they do have a lot of the stuff prefabbed/constructed elsewhere.


I would think that with how complicated a TV set is with wiring and equipment and then maybe rehearsing and testing that you probably need to have it built earlier than when the first show is shot...


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

hefe said:


> I would think that with how complicated a TV set is with wiring and equipment and then maybe rehearsing and testing that you probably need to have it built earlier than when the first show is shot...


I get around 15 weeks. I don't think you need 6 weeks of a fully functional set for rehearsals and testing.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

BTW - Anyone else catch Corden's final tribute to Dave at the end of Corden's show?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

waynomo said:


> BTW - Anyone else catch Corden's final tribute to Dave at the end of Corden's show?


No. For some reason, my recording of Corden's show cut off 18 minutes early.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I get around 15 weeks. I don't think you need 6 weeks of a fully functional set for rehearsals and testing.


The way I estimate:
- Demolition almost certainly continues through this coming week, and probably into the the week of June 1. The stuff you've seen them demo already is the big, easy stuff; the stuff they'd still need to take out is the fiddly stuff that will take time, particularly when you're talking about working in a historic building.
- Set construction will probably begin week of June 8.
- They'll probably target completion no later than August 17, to allow time for the technical crews to get in there and fine tune lights, sound, cameras, etc., do test shows, and finally (probably) do press tours.

It's going to be a tight timeline. They'll need every bit of the time that they have.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Hank said:


> What was the deal with that city-scape bumper image that had Jay Leno in the background billboard "#1 in Late Night" and then in the foreground billboard, Dave and "#3 in Late Night"?? Maybe it was true and all, but I found it kinda strange to stick in there.


That was funny thing that Dave did back in the 90's. NBC put up that sign in Manhattan boasting that Jay was #1 in late night. Dave put up a much bigger sign across the street, boasting that he was #3 in late night.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Who was #2?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> Who was #2?


Nightline

http://uproxx.com/tv/2015/05/the-br...s-3-in-late-night-billboard-mocking-jay-leno/


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> No. For some reason, my recording of Corden's show cut off 18 minutes early.


I can't find a video, but I think you get the idea.










ETA:
(for this it wanted me to download the CBS app to play) 
http://www.cbs.com/shows/late-late-...-747267EECD31/watermelon-sign-off-thanksdave/


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Nightline
> 
> http://uproxx.com/tv/2015/05/the-br...s-3-in-late-night-billboard-mocking-jay-leno/


Thanks! I didn't know the backstory. Makes much more sense now.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Ironic that part of Corden's tribute to Dave involved high fiving the audience.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

getreal said:


> I only hope that all of the late night hosts (including Kimmel and Conan) maintain a healthy and friendly competition and not allow management to instill the cut-throat methods that led to the "Late Night Wars".


I think what we've figured out the last 25 years from a comics/talk show host perspective

1. Everybody respected and admired Johnny
2. Everybody loved Dave
3. Most didn't like Jay (at least they didn't post talk show host career)

I don't think there will be any more of that cut-throat mentality at least for the near future. Most of it surrounded Jay and Helen Kushnick

-smak-


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

inaka said:


> I wasn't upset about his adultery, I was upset that he put the girl he was schtooping on the show. She was unfunny and the bits were terribly painful to watch. Complete snooze fest.


No way, she was very funny (often unintentionally). There was an article I read in the past week that lamented she wouldn't be covered in any of the retrospectives or anything.

I even always think of her as Skippy long before remembering her full name.. (which will happen a few seconds after I post this, nobody needs to follow up...)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's an article in AdWeek magazine explaining why CBS has decided to run drama repeats in the 11:35 slot this summer rather than use this time to better promote Corden's show:

http://www.adweek.com/news/television/why-cbs-replacing-david-letterman-reruns-mentalist-164989

Well, at least that's the premise of the article. After reading it, I still don't understand their reasoning, but at least it's been addressed for those that are curious.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

smak said:


> I think what we've figured out the last 25 years from a comics/talk show host perspective
> 
> 1. Everybody respected and admired Johnny
> 2. Everybody loved Dave
> 3. Most didn't like Jay (at least they didn't post talk show host career)


If anybody wants to listen to a long podcast (at least the unedited version), that I found out about from an email from Aaron Barnhart, who used to do the Late Show News weekly email newsletter..

Listen to the podcast "The Incomparable", episode 247, "monkey cam".. Or the uncut one is a separate podcast: "The Incomparable (plus bonus material)", episode 247b "David Leterman Interviews". (This podcast looks like it always has the edited versions in the feed too.)

Anyway, that reminded me since they did mention Jay in the same way I often think of him.. Jay's appearances on Letterman's show in the 1980s were often hilarious, some of the best segments.. I mean the interview segments.

So when Jay got the Tonight Show, I thought "good, now we'll have both on".. though Jay quickly became boring as the regular host. I'm actually one of the few who *doesn't* totally lambast NBC for trying the prime time Leno show. It was mostly his TS + a few different variety show ish bits or the car bit. (I do think he was scummy for taking TS back from Conan... He was already insanely rich by then and should have just refused it.)


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

mattack said:


> No way, she was very funny (often unintentionally). There was an article I read in the past week that lamented she wouldn't be covered in any of the retrospectives or anything.
> 
> I even always think of her as Skippy long before remembering her full name.. (which will happen a few seconds after I post this, nobody needs to follow up...)


I think her name was Stephanie


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Since Dave's production company owns all the Late Night shows, they should set up a streaming site for fans to be able to access all his old shows.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I was thinking, it must be really tough for (most of) the staff and crew to be essentially jobless on Thursday. Going back into the office, packing up their belongings. 

Did the writers and stage producers make a decent wage to take a year or two off, or are most of them now looking for jobs? Sure, it's probably not that hard to find a job coming from the Late Show, but still, I wonder what happens to everyone who is Not Dave and Not Paul.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Hank said:


> I was thinking, it must be really tough for (most of) the staff and crew to be essentially jobless on Thursday. Going back into the office, packing up their belongings.
> 
> Did the writers and stage producers make a decent wage to take a year or two off, or are most of them now looking for jobs? Sure, it's probably not that hard to find a job coming from the Late Show, but still, I wonder what happens to everyone who is Not Dave and Not Paul.


It's kind of SOP for those in the entertainment industry, I believe. They might get work on a show that runs for a long time... but many will also get work on a show that lasts 3 episodes and then gets canceled by the network.

(Or, more applicable, since Letterman shoots in the theater district, they might get work on a show like _Wicked_, that just keeps running, and running, and running... or they might get work on a show that doesn't even make it out of previews.)


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> It's kind of SOP for those in the entertainment industry, I believe. They might get work on a show that runs for a long time... but many will also get work on a show that lasts 3 episodes and then gets canceled by the network.


Yeah, I know that part, but I'm thinking of these people specifically. What *are* they doing next? Or were they paid so well, they can just semi-retire for a few years? Or are they actively looking for their next gig to pay the rent?

Like the writers or Biff Henderson? What happens to them?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> I was thinking, it must be really tough for (most of) the staff and crew to be essentially jobless on Thursday. Going back into the office, packing up their belongings.
> 
> Did the writers and stage producers make a decent wage to take a year or two off, or are most of them now looking for jobs? Sure, it's probably not that hard to find a job coming from the Late Show, but still, I wonder what happens to everyone who is Not Dave and Not Paul.


One thing that hit me as I watched the staff is that the crew is all union, which is why that stagehand had to be the only one touching stuff like the TV drop. There were 4 stagehands! Since they worked a full schedule they had to make decent bucks and have a great pension built up. Broadway stagehands don't expect to work full time for 15 years.

Same for the musicians, who may have had individual contracts. Certainly Tom Malone did. He was credited as the arranger.

The writers have a guild and contracts, too.

The other staff depend on the generosity of Worldwide Pants, and I'll bet that they were also taken care of.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Also, I wonder if CBS is going to rename the Ed Sullivan Theater to the David Letterman Theater when Colbert takes over, or when Dave kicks the bucket.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> Yeah, I know that part, but I'm thinking of these people specifically. What *are* they doing next? Or were they paid so well, they can just semi-retire for a few years? Or are they actively looking for their next gig to pay the rent?
> 
> Like the writers or Biff Henderson? What happens to them?


They've all known their job was ending for a long time, so I'm guessing those that need/want another job have been looking for a while and probably already have gigs lined up.

And I suspect a lot of the crew will stay on for Colbert's show, so they just get a nice summer break.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Don't forget, a lot of those jobs will be filled by Stephen's staff that he's bringing over from TCR.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

mrdbdigital said:


> Since Dave's production company owns all the Late Night shows, they should set up a streaming site for fans to be able to access all his old shows.


I've wondered why classic episodes of old late night shows (primarily Carson, but also Leno, Letterman's Late Night, Conan's Late Night, etc) are not on Netflix. Perhaps it has to do with rights (especially for broadcasts that had a live musical performance)?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> They've all known their job was ending for a long time, so I'm guessing those that need/want another job have been looking for a while and probably already have gigs lined up.
> 
> And I suspect a lot of the crew will stay on for Colbert's show, so they just get a nice summer break.





lambertman said:


> Don't forget, a lot of those jobs will be filled by Stephen's staff that he's bringing over from TCR.


Exactly. I'm sure some of the staff from Dave's show might re-apply for a slot on Colbert's show, but they can't just "stay on." It's a new show from a new production company that just happens to be in the same theater.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I wonder if the behind the scenes production staff, like the stage hands etc will stay on. Colbert's studio was tiny, the Ed Sullivan theater is immense comparatively. 

I'd be shocked if CBS renamed the theater. I could see them renaming the stage in the theater or something like that, but the theater would remain with the same name.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> He should have responded, "You're too hard on yourself; _The New Adventures of Old Christine_ didn't end _that_ badly."


Thud.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

Hank said:


> Yeah, I know that part, but I'm thinking of these people specifically. What *are* they doing next? Or were they paid so well, they can just semi-retire for a few years? Or are they actively looking for their next gig to pay the rent?
> 
> Like the writers or Biff Henderson? What happens to them?


Considering Biff is 68, I'd fully expect him to retire. The writers will just keep on writing. There are a million Late Night shows, and most of them have their own books, plays, series or screenplays to keep them busy...


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

edc said:


> The writers will just keep on writing. There are a million Late Night shows, and most of them have their own books, plays, series or screenplays to keep them busy...


Who knows? Maybe one of them will become the next Conan. (not the Barbarian)


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

JTAnderson said:


> Thud.


Heh.

A radio show I used to listen to, which is now a podcast, was fond of telling callers who call in with bit ideas to "leave the driving to us."

Um, yeah.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

mrizzo80 said:


> I've wondered why classic episodes of old late night shows (primarily Carson, but also Leno, Letterman's Late Night, Conan's Late Night, etc) are not on Netflix. Perhaps it has to do with rights (especially for broadcasts that had a live musical performance)?


I'm more shocked that there isn't a 24/7 TV channel devoted to reruns of talk shows. Mornings could have their own version of The View or Mike Douglas, Dick Cavett, followed by reruns of junk like Jenny Jones, Sally Jesse Raphael, Maury, Donahue in the weekdays. Evenings could have Carson, Letterman, Tom Synder, you name it.

Obviously talk shows with brands like Oprah and Carson would be a premium, but I could see getting the rights to reruns of Jenny Jones or Richard Bey to be dirt cheap.

Also, the Oprah channel made a HUGE mistake when it was launched. It should have been 24/7 Oprah of old shows. That's it. Sprinkle in some new interviews, but it would primarily be her archives. Who cares about watching Undercover Boss reruns on Oprah's channel. It's meaningless.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

inaka said:


> I'm more shocked that there isn't a 24/7 TV channel devoted to reruns of talk shows. Mornings could have their own version of The View or Mike Douglas, Dick Cavett, followed by reruns of junk like Jenny Jones, Sally Jesse Raphael, Maury, Donahue in the weekdays. Evenings could have Carson, Letterman, Tom Synder, you name it.


Problem with Carson, Letterman, etc is that you would have to eliminate the monologue, as that usually includes material that's in the news that day, which may not go over to well on TV years later.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

What would be cool is not a TV channel, but a website that has all the clips as separate videos, indexed and searchable. So I could say "show me the velcro suit episode(s)" or "show me all the episodes with Wynona Ryder" or specific artists/bands, etc, without having to watch the entire episode.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Hank said:


> What would be cool is not a TV channel, but a website that has all the clips as separate videos, indexed and searchable. So I could say "show me the velcro suit episode(s)" or "show me all the episodes with Wynona Ryder" or specific artists/bands, etc, without having to watch the entire episode.


They pretty much have that, it's called YouTube.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

brianric said:


> They pretty much have that, it's called YouTube.


Not really. Not every single episode (in order), every single skit, band, guest or monologue properly indexed and searchable in those type of chunks. In original video quality. Bits and pieces might be on youtube saved and recorded by fans, but nothing exists like this in a real presentable form.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> Not really. Not every single episode (in order), every single skit, band, guest or monologue properly indexed and searchable in those type of chunks. In original video quality. Bits and pieces might be on youtube saved and recorded by fans, but nothing exists like this in a real presentable form.


The Daily Show secret to finding the gotcha segments is to search transcripts and then get the video, besides (formerly?) having a war room full of TiVos recording every network.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Not yet really available to the public.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

MikeAndrews said:


> The Daily Show secret to finding the gotcha segments is to search transcripts and then get the video, besides (formerly?) having a war room full of TiVos recording every network.


The Daily Show uses SnapStream now. No more subjecting interns to watching hours and hours of FoxNews and CNN recorded on piles of TiVo's anymore. Which I think is how they used to do it before SnapStream.

http://splitsider.com/2015/03/insid...s-the-daily-show-and-last-night-tonight-work/


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Here's an article in AdWeek magazine explaining why CBS has decided to run drama repeats in the 11:35 slot this summer rather than use this time to better promote Corden's show:
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/news/television/why-cbs-replacing-david-letterman-reruns-mentalist-164989
> 
> Well, at least that's the premise of the article. After reading it, I still don't understand their reasoning, but at least it's been addressed for those that are curious.


Interesting.. I only skimmed it, but it answers why no Letterman reruns (after he signed off, he owns the shows, so no reruns..)

"get people in the mood for watching scripted content at 11:30" doesn't seem to quite make sense, since it will soon be replaced by another talk show. Though I do like the idea in theory. I never watched it (at least to any significant degree), but didn't realize that Crimetime after Primetime only ran for 2 years (1991 to 1993). At least on rec.arts.tv long ago, there seemed to be lots of fans of the show(s) aired there.

Though I have enough tuners nowadays that it doesn't matter, I like the idea of the broadcast networks re-airing their own programming at other times. I used to envision a premium-ish cable network that just reran the networks' primetime shows for the next 24 hours (Tivos didn't have multiple tuners way back then and/or they had overlap problems on different networks).


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

brianric said:


> Problem with Carson, Letterman, etc is that you would have to eliminate the monologue, as that usually includes material that's in the news that day, which may not go over to well on TV years later.


Not at all. I think people underestimate the nostalgic nature of watching old talk show reruns. The setup of the joke usually builds the context you need to understand the joke, even if it's not timely. I've watched many Carson monologues off YouTube and they're great.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I agree.. and even in Carson's case, most of his monologue jokes started with "Did you see in the news today...." briefly mention the story, and then the punchline.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Future generations will appreciate the monologues about Clinton or Obama, But they may wonder what's a Buttafuoco.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

That's the fun in watching old monologues. 

Jokes about Lorena Bobbitt and the like make you remember all the timely nonsense of the day back then...or make you look it up on wikipedia.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

No different than topical or pop cultural references in British comedies. You look em up or pass by them.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Future generations will appreciate the monologues about Clinton or Obama, But they may wonder what's a Buttafuoco.


Then they just need to go see Jay Leno's act. #zing


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

inaka said:


> That's the fun in watching old monologues.
> 
> Jokes about Lorena Bobbitt and the like make you remember all the timely nonsense of the day back then...or make you look it up on wikipedia.


Or some _very hot_ celebrities that you barely remember now.

Tiny Tim
Joey Heatherton
Lola Falana

Rip Taylor


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Hank said:


> What would be cool is not a TV channel, but a website that has all the clips as separate videos, indexed and searchable. So I could say "show me the velcro suit episode(s)" or "show me all the episodes with Wynona Ryder" or specific artists/bands, etc, without having to watch the entire episode.


I would imagine the rights to the musical guests' performances would be prohibitive.



mattack said:


> "get people in the mood for watching scripted content at 11:30" doesn't seem to quite make sense, since it will soon be replaced by another talk show. Though I do like the idea in theory.


I remember when CBS (and, occasionally, ABC) would air repeats at 11:30 back in the late 1970s/early 1980s (CBS aired _M*A*S*H_ at one point). However, they allowed 70 minutes per hour, to allow for extra commercials, rather than air episodes cut for syndication; the "70-minute time slot" is why ABC's _Fridays_ ran from 11:30 to 12:40 in its first season. CBS is not doing that now, so I wonder if the episodes are intact.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> I would imagine the rights to the musical guests' performances would be prohibitive.
> 
> I remember when CBS (and, occasionally, ABC) would air repeats at 11:30 back in the late 1970s/early 1980s (CBS aired _M*A*S*H_ at one point). However, they allowed 70 minutes per hour, to allow for extra commercials, rather than air episodes cut for syndication; the "70-minute time slot" is why ABC's _Fridays_ ran from 11:30 to 12:40 in its first season. CBS is not doing that now, so I wonder if the episodes are intact.


They can always speed them up.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> I would imagine the rights to the musical guests' performances would be prohibitive.


For rebroadcast I wouldn't think so. They barely get paid anything to go on anyway. It's basically the union minimum for performers. Basically it is a privilege for them to be on so they can promote their new album or whatever it is. They know by being on they will sell more and earn more that way.

Now a DVD release might be a different issue.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> No different than topical or pop cultural references in British comedies. You look em up or pass by them.


Or don't bother watching them.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> I wonder if he had already heard that line in rehearsal and was totally acting, or if that was the first time he heard it.


He knew about it.



> The writers had a different joke that Julia and I did not like and she came to me and she said, I dont know if this joke works, and I read the joke and I go, No, thats a bad joke, Seinfeld said. The comic explained that Louis-Dreyfus had flown to New York from Los Angeles for the last Late Show, and neither former Seinfeld star wanted to see her flop.


Jerry Seinfeld loved the Letterman finale joke about Seinfeld


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Generic said:


> He knew about it.
> 
> Jerry Seinfeld loved the Letterman finale joke about Seinfeld


Now I want to know what the rejected joke was.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Now I want to know what the rejected joke was.


Something about shirt buttons.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MikeAndrews said:


> Or some _very hot_ celebrities that you barely remember now.
> 
> Tiny Tim
> Joey Heatherton
> ...


OK, I guess it's only because I'm a pop culture addict, but I know who at least 3 of them are.. (I think Joey Heatherton was another "hot chick", along with Lola Falana).

Not sure if you were joking, but Rip Taylor was on *this week's* "Last Week" on HBO.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

mattack said:


> OK, I guess it's only because I'm a pop culture addict, but I know who at least 3 of them are.. (I think Joey Heatherton was another "hot chick", along with Lola Falana).


Yes, she was very hot. Still lots of pictures on Google.



> Not sure if you were joking, but Rip Taylor was on *this week's* "Last Week" on HBO.


One of my favorites from years ago. I can't believe he's still performing.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

waynomo said:


> For rebroadcast I wouldn't think so. They barely get paid anything to go on anyway. It's basically the union minimum for performers. Basically it is a privilege for them to be on so they can promote their new album or whatever it is. They know by being on they will sell more and earn more that way.
> 
> Now a DVD release might be a different issue.


It's not the performers that would have the problem with the website; it's the studios that own the rights to the recordings. Having them on a website means the songs can be downloaded in pretty much perfect quality for free.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Since I almost never watch any of the musical performances, I'd be thrilled if they'd make these shows available minus the musical performance at the end. I watch for the comedy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

midas said:


> One of my favorites from years ago. I can't believe he's still performing.


Well, he is VERY old, and I almost mentioned it yesterday, but actually he is somewhat unrecognizable, and he seemed to be doing his schtick while sitting in a chair.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

mattack said:


> Well, he is VERY old, and I almost mentioned it yesterday, but actually he is somewhat unrecognizable, and he seemed to be doing his schtick while sitting in a chair.


Yea, he's 80 at this point. I remember him mainly from the old Mike Douglas show which ended in 1981. And he wasn't young then, though not as old as I thought.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

MikeAndrews said:


> Tiny Tim
> Rip Taylor





MikeAndrews said:


> _very hot_


Does not compute.


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

I had a Season Pass for the Late Show. I removed it last week, and deleted the entire LateShow folder, but it keeps coming back. Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

DaveMN said:


> I had a Season Pass for the Late Show. I removed it last week, and deleted the entire LateShow folder, but it keeps coming back. Anybody else having this problem?


Reboots often fix phantom 1P's in My Shows.


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

mrizzo80 said:


> Reboots often fix phantom 1P's in My Shows.


...and indeed it did seem to fix it- thanks.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

mattack said:


> OK, I guess it's only because I'm a pop culture addict, but I know who at least 3 of them are.. (I think Joey Heatherton was another "hot chick", along with Lola Falana).
> 
> Not sure if you were joking, but Rip Taylor was on *this week's* "Last Week" on HBO.


Those were top of my head. There any many more we forgot but I forgot them.

I'm watching to best of Carson and see them once in a while. They also have Tonight Show excerpts on YouTube.

Burt Convy
Zsa Zsa Gabor
Totie Fields

Yeah. By "very hot." I mean hot as celebrity guests.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

And now all Late Show content has been removed from YouTube and the CBS website. 

"A source at CBS says that the videos have been removed from the site as the digital rights have returned to Letterman's production company, Worldwide Pants, which owns the rights to the show, and that CBS no longer owns the rights. The agency that represents Letterman and Worldwide Pants told BuzzFeed News, 'As you might imagine, there is significant interest in the Worldwide Pants-owned content. We are currently considering a range of options.' "


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

they also did that with craig fergusons videos when his show ended


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

it seems kind of silly to be airing reruns of shows like CSI at 11:35 I was hoping that they would have guest hosts like the late late show did


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Instead of CSI, CBS could have aired classic 60 Minutes or things like that. I'd bet there would have been a significant draw for those.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

They should just be airing the Late Late Show at 11:30, and then reruns of the Late Late show at 12:30.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I kind of like that there are no Letterman re-runs. It would make the finale anti-climactic to have him still on the air afterwards.


----------

